# Midi Kinnetics, Composer Tools Pro!



## ChristopherDoucet (Oct 30, 2016)

I hope I'm not re-posting this, but I just upgraded to Composer Tools Pro and I'm really impressed it!

I have been hesitant to commit to pre-made lemur template for some time now, just because I have a really specific list of things I need and a lot of stuff I don't.

My business partner is a "decent" scripter and over the years has built me several custom pages but I've never really been able to get everything I want working in an intelligent way, based more our lemur limitations. 

Anyway, I just wanted to say that I'm pretty blown away by how well thought out Composer Tools Pro is. Its definitely scale-able now for me where pretty much anything I want I can program in effortlessly. and the new version is very much more conducive to custom expansion with user tabs. 

Also, with the advent of MKconnect, the connection and routing has become more elegant and clean. Much easier to use. 

Plus, I pasted c_brains (I'm a Cubase user), into the Thumb-Key and MK Transport into the user area, so I'm really using all 3 MIDI Kinnetics products in one amazing and dynamic page.

Anyway, just a happy customer here.


----------



## kepler (Nov 2, 2016)

Agreed! Absolutely loving the upgrade. And Michael Hurwitz (MIDIKinetics owner/designer/what-have-you) is super helpful if you ever run into any trouble.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 3, 2016)

I just upgraded C_Brains to the newest version for free at that, and absolutely love it...


----------



## utopia (Nov 3, 2016)

Another happy C_Brains owner. Mega thumbs up for Michael and his products


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Nov 3, 2016)

Instant bought the upgrade of Composer Tools Pro and downloaded the upgrade of C_Brains! I didnt have the chance to test it yet but Michael is a Lemur genius! Cant wait to test it one of these days!


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Nov 3, 2016)

IoannisGutevas said:


> Instant bought the upgrade of Composer Tools Pro and downloaded the upgrade of C_Brains! I didnt have the chance to test it yet but Michael is a Lemur genius! Cant wait to test it one of these days!



Agreed.


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 16, 2016)

will the cc faders in CTP follow midi in real time? BUMP


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 19, 2016)

will the cc faders in CTP follow midi in real time?(bump)


----------



## MIDI Kinetics (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi reddognoyz!

No. It's not that it's not doable --it is quite easy to do and Lemur's IO can handle it-- but something like this probably won't be robust enough to be practical until MIDI HD comes along (at least for a professional, commercial product).

The issue is that each instrument would have to transmit on its own MIDI channel. Since Lemur has 8 ports and each port can handle only 16 MIDI channels, that would allow for 128 instruments max. If you wanted to use other Lemur controllers on the same iPad you might have to sacrifice one of the ports, reducing the number by 16.

Sure, you could devise a system where you have a single input monitoring channel, and then just manually turn it on when you want to follow an instrument. But now you get into this game where you always need to remember to turn the monitor on or off. There comes a time when the amount of fiddlyness just makes it not worth it, and (at least in my opinion) currently this is just too fiddly. Also Composer Tools has to work with multiple DAWs, so the fiddlyness of the implementation can't be too DAW-centric (for example, maybe you could do something clever with Logic's MIDI Environment that gets around the issue).

Considering that DAWs like Cubase can show/hide controller lanes very easily (especially if you use a Generic Remote to quickly switch lane views), it's just easier to look at what you are doing directly on the track. Maybe with MIDI HD we will be able to have unlimited MIDI channels per port, at which time this is something I would implement immediately. I'm not holding my breath...

Cheers
Michael Hurwitz
MIDI Kinetics


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks Michael!


----------



## andreªs (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm considering to get Composer Tools Pro. Does it work properly with Cubase 9?

The functions of C_Brain are not part of Composer Tools Pro, right?


----------



## MIDI Kinetics (Dec 10, 2016)

While we haven't had a chance to test it, there shouldn't be a problem. Composer Tools Pro recall works in a very simple way and the features it relies on in Cubase have been there for a very, very long time (at least since Cubase 6.5). A quick look through the new manual doesn't show any changes.

Correct, C_brains is a separate product with a different purpose.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Mar 21, 2017)

I just bought this application and to start with I cannot even get the license manager to work. I was really looking forward to using this, likely I am going to feel like and idiot as well (since I work in IT) when I realise there is something I am not doing to make it work of course.

My template on my iPad (iPad Air 1) shows in Prefs that MK License is disconnected and as for getting any MIDI out of my iPad, that is hopeless as well. I tried setting up an ad-hoc network, using USB and trying over Wi-Fi to Host, but none of these are producing the results expected. 

My host is a 5,1 2012 Mac Pro.

An help with this would be much appreciated.

Regards


----------

